
The B-17 ‘miracle’: Defying Hitler with sabotage - smacktoward
https://hushkit.net/2020/04/17/the-b-17-miracle-defying-hitler-with-sabotage/
======
redis_mlc
On the other hand, Swiss fighter planes deliberately shot down US B-17 bombers
that overflew their territory, using German Me-109s.

The reason was to "preserve their neutrality", but the US should have
incinerated them.

America's 'War' Against Switzerland

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FILxoQyKzDg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FILxoQyKzDg)

I've talked to Europeans in person, and they have the strange idea that
tweaking the US military has no repercussions.

~~~
pravda
Swiss fighter planes also shot down German planes that overflew their
territory.

I'm not sure what this has to do with the linked story, though.

Regarding the 20mm shells, German fighters had a 20mm cannon that fired
through the propeller hub. These were not big bullets, but were packed with
explosives [1].

The linked story seems a little bit "too good to be true". A tall tale.

[1][https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mine_shell_(projectile)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mine_shell_\(projectile\))

